# Damned if you do...Damned if you dont



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

I had a pax asking me if they could smoke in my ride. I politely said no. pax insisted, even offered to by an air fresher. I mentioned it would not be fare to other pax. My weekly rating took a hit  I'm sure you've all been through this lol


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

The one time out of all my trips I let a guy smoke one and still got a 1-star, and cigarette butts in my backseat. No burns though.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

uberski said:


> I had a pax asking me if they could smoke in my ride. I politely said no. pax insisted, even offered to by an air fresher. I mentioned it would not be fare to other pax. My weekly rating took a hit  I'm sure you've all been through this lol


Just 1 rating can't effect that much


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

alln said:


> Just 1 rating can't effect that much


It absolutely can. 29 5 stars and 1 1 star drops you to 4.87 for the week.

49 5 stars and 1 1 star drop to 4.92


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

uberski said:


> I had a pax asking me if they could smoke in my ride. I politely said no. pax insisted, even offered to by an air fresher. I mentioned it would not be fare to other pax. My weekly rating took a hit


Happened to me once ... rating took a major hit. 
*My new policy* if pax wants to smoke, bring open drinks, eat food, etc - *CANCEL* and boot them out of the car.
Sure, I'd be reasonable if someone asked me not to bring an open drink (even water) into their car, it's their car ... as a rider, I'd never take revenge on the driver by giving them a poor rating. But unfortunately, the "I'm entitled" millennial mindset is such that ... no matter what they want you should bend over backwards to give it to them regardless of any inconveniences to you or regardless of any laws (like: open alcohol in car). And heaven forbid you ever tell them "no" or "sorry, no open containers" or "sorry, no smoking in the car" ... they will automatically 1-2 star you because you "harshed their mellow"
So I have a strict .. my way or *cancel* policy ... no exceptions ever ... and my ratings have been climbing ever since


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

If someone asks to smoke in my car, 1. Rate the poorly 2. Report it immediately and tell them you feel the rating should be dismissed due to the circumstances. Done and done. Just be premptive with riders who are assholes.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Happened to me once ... rating took a major hit.
> *My new policy* if pax wants to smoke, bring open drinks, eat food, etc - *CANCEL* and boot them out of the car.
> Sure, I'd be reasonable if someone asked me not to bring an open drink (even water) into their car, it's their car ... as a rider, I'd never take revenge on the driver by giving them a poor rating. But unfortunately, the "I'm entitled" millennial mindset is such that ... no matter what they want you should bend over backwards to give it to them regardless of any inconveniences to you or regardless of any laws (like: open alcohol in car). And heaven forbid you ever tell them "no" or "sorry, no open containers" or "sorry, no smoking in the car" ... they will automatically 1-2 star you because you "harshed their mellow"
> So I have a strict .. my way or *cancel* policy ... no exceptions ever ... and my ratings have been climbing ever since


You do now riders still get to rate you in these cases, right? Though I imagine you may have some luck getting Uber to throw it out by handling it your way.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> You do now riders still get to rate you in these cases, right


I cancel the trip before it starts ... no way for pax to rate on a trip that hasn't started. Besides, I have dashcam of pax trying to get into car with lit cigarette or open beer


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Rate the poorly 2.


It's impossible to tell if a pax rated you poorly ... because pax don't have to rate immediately after trip, some pax will wait weeks before they rate


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

Well I had a 4.4 weekly granted I did not give a ton of rides last week. Im sure pax 1* me. Summary also said I got 13 5* out of 16 rides.  I can't think of any other ride that merited anything less than a 5. I'll start dealing with it the way Ziggy does.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

tell them you are allergic to smoke, or that your father was a smoker and died of lung cancer


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No smoking, sorry, Uber's rule.

No exceptions. Ever.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Happened to me once ... rating took a major hit.
> *My new policy* if pax wants to smoke, bring open drinks, eat food, etc - *CANCEL* and boot them out of the car.
> Sure, I'd be reasonable if someone asked me not to bring an open drink (even water) into their car, it's their car ... as a rider, I'd never take revenge on the driver by giving them a poor rating. But unfortunately, the "I'm entitled" millennial mindset is such that ... no matter what they want you should bend over backwards to give it to them regardless of any inconveniences to you or regardless of any laws (like: open alcohol in car). And heaven forbid you ever tell them "no" or "sorry, no open containers" or "sorry, no smoking in the car" ... they will automatically 1-2 star you because you "harshed their mellow"
> So I have a strict .. my way or *cancel* policy ... no exceptions ever ... and my ratings have been climbing ever since


Sounds like a pretty good policy. Just like not being where your suppose to be, being late, etc. Just more proof that nothing ever good will come from bending over backwards for an asshole. All good deeds will be punished, etc.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> You do now riders still get to rate you in these cases, right? Though I imagine you may have some luck getting Uber to throw it out by handling it your way.


The only way to abort it after the fact is to take a break or just all it a day. Would be worth it at that point because it's a 100% chance of a one star from the asshole. Shouldn't take long though if the PAX wants to get another ride.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> It absolutely can. 29 5 stars and 1 1 star drops you to 4.87 for the week.
> 
> 49 5 stars and 1 1 star drop to 4.92


Why worry about ratings?
49-5* and you worry about the 1-1*?
Do that each week and you never have anything to worry about


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Why worry about ratings?
> 49-5* and you worry about the 1-1*?


not worried about the ratings, per se ... I just don't like giving rides to pax that feel that they can walk all over me ... just 'cause I'm their driver for a few minutes. I don't need to drive for a living ... I own a successful biz and have 8 employees ... in fact, I probably make more than many of my pax ... but I love driving and I only drive a few hours a week ... But during the time that I am driving I'll treat my pax with respect and expect them to be at least civil.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Your overall rating is based on your last 500 rated rides. A single one star overall only reduces your rating by .008. Don't worry about getting a single 1 star, just don't get a ton of them.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

uberski said:


> I had a pax asking me if they could smoke in my ride. I politely said no. pax insisted, even offered to by an air fresher. I mentioned it would not be fare to other pax. My weekly rating took a hit  I'm sure you've all been through this lol


I never cared about rating, I never let anybody smoke in my car,


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Wouldn't it be nice if ratings could not be accepted after a period of time, say an hour?


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't let friends or family smoke in my car. **** that shit.


----------

